# Insight Global Remote Coders



## janineimperato@yahoo.com (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! Does anybody work for or hear of Insight Global? Is it a good reliable company to work for remotely? Any insight would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## liny (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi 
I applied, took their tests, same as CSI companies they also hire for Optum 360 ?  it's been 3 days haven't heard a word


----------



## nprayer2 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Insight Global*

I took their tests, received several calls regarding work for United Health group and all was great...then received a call that United Health Group denied their offer to hire me.


----------

